

Google's regression toward mediocrity (search quality & aggressive matching) - robk
http://www.jarvenpaa.org/mikko/2009/06/googles-regression-toward-mediocrity.html

======
robk
I find this to be the case more and more. For very specific queries, Google
has gotten to be rather annoying with overly aggressive term expansion and
ignorance of particularly uncommon words. Bing actually pleased me this week
due to the fact it respects searches in quotation marks without offering me
partial matches.

------
quoderat
I've noticed that as software and similar projects get older and more
established, the developers believe they know how you should use their
software better than you do.

This is almost never true, and leads to situations like this.

Why this is so would be a good case study for some academic research.

